# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Un tour de magie qui tue

## Casque Noir

Il y a longtemps que l'on n'avait pas posté une vidéo sans aucun rapport avec le jeu vidéo, mais là, quand Capt'ain Ta Race m'a envoyé ce lien, je me suis dit qu'il fallait que vous en profitiez aussi.
 Dans le genre tour de magie qui perfore le rectum, ça se pose là :
  

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merde ! Je donnerai bien ma mère pour savoir le secret du truc  ::o:

----------


## Castor

Pas mal du tout.

----------


## Ironbob

Mmmm y'a un truc  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme1023

Impressionant... David Hasselhoff

----------


## clexanis

la vache  ::O:

----------


## hiubik

> Impressionant... David Hasselhoff



T'as vu il est sobre  ::):

----------


## HellBoy

Je connaissais déjà .... doivent utiliser des espèces de mutants cul de jatte ..... ::):

----------


## redsensei

Il y a un truc, des infirmières comme ça, cela n'existe pas  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Je pense que le black est contorsionniste au début ses pieds sont sur ses épaules et il à l'air plus carré du coup. D'ailleurs y'a un black français sappé comme un fakir qui fait ça mais je retrouve plus ses vidéo/images.

----------


## Lezardo

Impressionnant  ::o: 
Mais c'est cheatay  :tired:

----------


## Snoop Scratchy Scratch

Yogi Coudou?

Je pense aussi que c'est un contorsioniste, ca semble etre le seul "truc" possible.Vers 35 secondes on voit comme un renflement au niveau de sa poitrine (ses jambes?), et vers 1min5, il remet ses jambes en speed dans le pantalon  ::): 

En tout cas c'est super bien fait.

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> Mmmm y'a un truc


Nan, sans déconner  ::O: 
Heureusement que tu es là pour nous ouvrir les yeux.  :ouaiouai: 
Franchement, on le sait bien qu'il y a un truc. ::|: 
Maintenant le père Ta Race nous envoie ce lien pour que l'on applaudisse la performance, et non dans l'espoir de nous enfoncer d'avantage dans notre crédulité.
Ça devient usant les mecs qui hurle au fake dans les forum, pour juste déclarer << Ouai, on me la fait pas à moi  :tired:  >>

Il aurait été plus approprié de dire << Belle performance  :;): . Bien malin celui qui trouvera le truc >>

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Il aurait été plus approprié de dire << Belle performance . Bien malin celui qui trouvera le truc >>


On en prend note grand chef.

Nan sérieux dé stress, on pourrait te faire le même post, mais pour les mecs qui gueulent sur tout et rien.

----------


## Steinbyz

Tres impréssionant, c'est quoi cette émission? Une sorte de nouvelle star pour les magiciens?





> Ça devient usant les mecs qui hurle au fake dans les forum, pour juste déclarer << Ouai, on me la fait pas à moi  >>


Quasiment autant que ceux qui sont incapables de comprendre que certains post sont a prendre au second degré.

----------


## NitroG42

> Tres impréssionant, c'est quoi cette émission? Une sorte de nouvelle star pour les magiciens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasiment autant que ceux qui sont incapables de comprendre que certains post sont a prendre au second degré.


Je sais pas si tu as entendu parler de "incroyable talent" en france, mais c'est tout simplement l'équivalent us.
C'est juste une émission où des gens doivent montrer quelque chose d'incroyable, pas forcément magique.

----------


## Flappie

> Yogi Coudou?
> 
> Je pense aussi que c'est un contorsioniste, ca semble etre le seul "truc" possible.Vers 35 secondes on voit comme un renflement au niveau de sa poitrine (ses jambes?), et vers 1min5, il remet ses jambes en speed dans le pantalon 
> 
> En tout cas c'est super bien fait.


Super bien vu !
Par contre je suis impressionné, lorsqu'il est sur la table en "cul de jatte", même en sachant que ses jambes sont devant lui, on dirait qu'il lui manque un bout de torse !
En tout cas, R.E.S.P.E.C.T.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> Nan, sans déconner 
> Heureusement que tu es là pour nous ouvrir les yeux. 
> Franchement, on le sait bien qu'il y a un truc.
> Maintenant le père Ta Race nous envoie ce lien pour que l'on applaudisse la performance, et non dans l'espoir de nous enfoncer d'avantage dans notre crédulité.
> Ça devient usant les mecs qui hurle au fake dans les forum, pour juste déclarer << Ouai, on me la fait pas à moi  >>
> 
> Il aurait été plus approprié de dire << Belle performance . Bien malin celui qui trouvera le truc >>


Et tu as pas l'impression qu'Ironbob voulait juste plaisanter ?
Franchement on le sait TOUS qu'il y a un truc.

----------


## ERISS

Mais, tout comme les jeux video, ça va inciter les gens à tronçonner les autres! Que fait la police?

----------


## El Chupalibre

> Franchement on le sait TOUS qu'il y a un truc.


Bah nan sinon ça passerait pas à la télé hein...

----------


## Jean Pale

Vous pensez vraiment qu'il y a un truc ? Vous êtes crédules faut arrêter un peu. On le voit bien qu'il agrafe le corps  ::|:

----------


## Rincewind

Moi aussi je donnerais bien la mère de Tyler pour avoir le truc!  ::P:  Je connaissais déjà cette vidéo. Je me la suis passé plein de fois au ralenti. Oui, la base du torse semble un peu épaisse, mais pas assez pour des jambes. Bref, je suis complètement bluffé!!! Un grand bravo à ces mecs!!! (et aux infirmières!)

----------


## Jean Pale

En fait le black c'est un nain contorsionniste à grands bras.

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'ai essayé avec ma femme toute la soirée sans succès.
Maintenant elle me fait la gueule, ne veut pas me parler et en plus elle a foutu ces ragnagnas partout sur la moquette.

J'aurais du faire ça avec un truc plus petit ....

Minou,minou,minou...

Edit:@Guide michelin inutile d'appeler la police c'est une blague.

----------


## CakeRage

Et depuis quand est-ce que les méd'cins s'occupent des noirs? C'est un scandale !!
Nan mais plus sérieusement, chuis sûr que le "Lieut'nant Daaan" aurais été super content de connaître ce monsieur!

----------


## Say hello

Un cul de jatte sur de fausse jambe articulé d'automate?

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> J'ai essayé avec ma femme toute la soirée sans succès.
> Maintenant elle me fait la gueule, ne veut pas me parler et en plus elle a foutu ces ragnagnas partout sur la moquette.
> 
> J'aurais du faire ça avec un truc plus petit ....
> 
> Minou,minou,minou...
> 
> Edit:@Guide michelin inutile d'appeler la police c'est une blague.


T'as tronçonné ta femme ! Mais il y avait un truc Mr Ianou. Bon j'appelle la police. Trop dangereux internet.

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'ai prévenu mon avocat, il n'y avait aucun message d'avertissement dans cette vidéo.

Youtube tu peux trembler.

----------


## faethuir

Mais nan, ça se voit bien que c'est un cyborg de dernière génération  :B):

----------


## Darkfire8

Tin je me suis regardé 5 fois la vidéo au ralenti j'ai pas trouvé...
Ca m'énerve mais bon !
J'en conclu que c'est juste un mec qui se fait couper en deux et qu'on recolle à l'agraffe, suffit d'avoir le diplôme quoi... sont fort les amerloques !

----------


## Dark Fread

J'avoue, balèze... OMFG  ::O:

----------


## gros_bidule

Le plus balèze : on est dimanche depuis déjà 2h27, et pas de signe de vie de notre Bollokman.
C'était lui le nain sur la vidéo ? (et donc l'explication du soit-disant "truc" du tour de magie, pffff bande d'incul-tes)

----------


## Kayato

> et vers 1min5, il remet ses jambes en speed dans le pantalon


Effectivement à 1min5 on voit les jambes rentrer dans le pantalon. En tout cas c'est impressionnant.  ::o:

----------


## gnak

> Nan, sans déconner 
> Heureusement que tu es là pour nous ouvrir les yeux. 
> Franchement, on le sait bien qu'il y a un truc.
> Maintenant le père Ta Race nous envoie ce lien pour que l'on applaudisse la performance, et non dans l'espoir de nous enfoncer d'avantage dans notre crédulité.
> Ça devient usant les mecs qui hurle au fake dans les forum, pour juste déclarer << Ouai, on me la fait pas à moi  >>
> 
> Il aurait été plus approprié de dire << Belle performance . Bien malin celui qui trouvera le truc >>


 
Haha. Ah c'était pas du 2nd degré ?

----------


## Madval

Impossible ! Je viens de tronçonner mon voisin pour verifier, il se relève pas ! FAKE !

----------


## Ironbob

Il va falloir enlever la limite de 8 smileys par post, il semblerait que le second degré a besoin d'être très fortement appuyé par ici  :^_^: 

Sinon le coup du contortionniste parait plausible, n'empêche que ça demande pas mal de dextérité et de vitesse d'exécution.

----------


## ticonderoga

le black rentre dans des boîtes et des tuyaux toute la journée à mon avis, et même des vases...

----------


## Sylvestre

> Effectivement à 1min5 on voit les jambes rentrer dans le pantalon. En tout cas c'est impressionnant.


Je vote pour la remise des jambes en deux temps, une fois à 1m5 pour faire la "jonction". La taille des cuisses du pantalon à ce moment montre bien que le futal est semi articulé pour tenir seul et donner suffisamment de place au contorsionniste pour déplier à moitié les jambes au niveau des genoux. D'ailleurs le "docteur" va très vite dans le show de l'agrafage, ce n'est pas pour rien. Il y a une faiblesse là  ::): . Je pense que le contorsionniste finit le mouvement au moment ou il se relève, c'est pour cela qu'il le fait de manière assez énergique, il tombe littéralement dans ses chaussures. Enfin quand il est debout a côté du magicien, on voit bien qu'il a le gabarit d'un contorsionniste (ce serait pour ça qu'il passe aussi vite derrière le "docteur"?) et il ne doit pas porter un masque par hasard, s'il fait des efforts ça doit se voir sur son visage.

----------


## b0b0

Moi je sais comment ils font.  :B):

----------


## Shub Lasouris

La vache c'est impressionant! Je pense que le black est cul-de-jatte et qu'il repose sur les jambes animés style robot. Ou alors il l'a vraiment découpé!! ::sad:: 
Ca me fait penser à une vidéo du même genre en plein air cette fois dans laquelle un magicien coupait des filles en deux il me semble. M'en souviens plus très bien maisça doit être trouvable sur tutube. Il me semble que truc c'était que les personnes découpées étaient des cul-de-jatte.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> le black rentre dans des boîtes et des tuyaux toute la journée à mon avis, et même des vases...



Ouais d'ailleurs il arrive en guest dans le jeux d'Arthur sur Tf1.

Il fait le 3eme lot après des coton tiges et un canard PC.

----------


## titi3

Mortel  ::wub::  M'en vais tester ça sur mon idiote de voisine  :B):

----------


## CakeRage

> Le plus balèze : on est dimanche depuis déjà 2h27, et pas de signe de vie de notre Bollokman.
> C'était lui le nain sur la vidéo ? (et donc l'explication du soit-disant "truc" du tour de magie, pffff bande d'incul-tes)


 ::w00t::  C'est ça !!

----------


## zAo

moi je dis vive les plans séquence ! et Garcimore aussi.

----------


## BigDams

Dans le même genre, on a vu ça y a quelque temps
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2tawv_tour-de-magie-la-femme-coupee-en-de_shortfilms

----------


## Jean Pale

Oui, ça c'est Chris Angel et son émission MindFreak, il fait des tours excellents.

----------


## Poewo

moi je pense qu'il sont 2 : un cul de jatte et un homme jambe

----------


## Flaggados

Moi je pense pareil que Poewo, c'est obligé !  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Dans le même genre, on a vu ça y a quelque temps
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2t...-de_shortfilms


C'est bien monté et assez dégueu. Dommage qu'on ne voie pas le recollage... Ca sent trop le trucage.

----------


## InkizitoR

C'est la valse des hommes troncs...

----------


## Enoi

Les trucs de magiciens c'est toujours décevant quand on les connait:
   Le jury est complice, il y a deux plans différents, donc c'est monté, si le black porte un masque, c'est parce qu'il y a deux personnes. Dont un  cul de jatte. Vaut mieux pas savoir en fait.

----------


## Jean Pale

Une toute basique de Chris Angel :

----------


## francou008

Il y a deux contorsionistes. Un qui fait les jambes et qui est planqué dans la boite, et l'autre qui a les jambes repliées sur son bide. Le premier relève la jambe puis le second fait le malin sur la boite, le premier rentre alors dans la boite complètement. Au final, le second se déplie dans le patalon ( :Cigare: ) et bingo, le tour est joué.

----------


## Jean Pale

Si tu pouvais m'expliquer ceux de chris angel aussi ça serait pas mal  ::P:  Pas la femme coupée en deux, les autres.

----------


## BigDams

Le coup de la grille, c'est simple comme bonjour, il est vachement musclé du dos  :^_^:

----------


## zigzag

Si je me souvient bien dans le tour de chris angel c'était une nana qui cul de jatte suite a un accident, et pour les pieds une contorsionniste. M'entonnerais pas que ce soit la même ici.

----------


## zabuza

Tout simplement énorme ;o)

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

Je pense que lorsqu'il se fait coupé en 2, bollockman prend sa place, tout bêtement

----------


## Orphyss

c'est un fake, ya carlos qui fait le magicien, or, carlos est mort. donc c'est pas possible.

----------


## Tromzy

> Nan, sans déconner 
> Heureusement que tu es là pour nous ouvrir les yeux. 
> Franchement, on le sait bien qu'il y a un truc.
> Maintenant le père Ta Race nous envoie ce lien pour que l'on applaudisse la performance, et non dans l'espoir de nous enfoncer d'avantage dans notre crédulité.
> Ça devient usant les mecs qui hurle au fake dans les forum, pour juste déclarer << Ouai, on me la fait pas à moi  >>
> 
> Il aurait été plus approprié de dire << Belle performance . Bien malin celui qui trouvera le truc >>


Epic post.

----------


## tb-51

Pas mal pas mal , deux nains peut être? c'est probable avec les raideurs des jambes a la fin du squetsh...mais en tout cas c'est du bon boulot!

----------


## Cynard

Juste pour dire en passant,je fait de la magie (si,si,en club et tout et tout,membre de la FFAP (cherchez sur le net se que c'est)) depuis 5 ans,et se genre de chose,même si c'est compliqué a mettre en place,est super simple a comprendre et a trouver...

Nan,nan,insistez pas,je dirais rien...même pas  a* PASSE PARTOUT* ::w00t::

----------


## SAYA

> Il y a longtemps que l'on n'avait pas posté une vidéo sans aucun rapport avec le jeu vidéo, mais là, quand Capt'ain Ta Race m'a envoyé ce lien, je me suis dit qu'il fallait que vous en profitiez aussi.
>  Dans le genre tour de magie qui perfore le rectum, ça se pose là :
> * *
> 
> Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )



Waouh !!!!!!! C'est bien fait.... t'as vu les coulisses  ::huh::  (j'adore le coup de l'agrafeuse)

----------


## Boogieback

C'est forcément un Fake, David Hasselhof ne peut pas etre sobre (et moi non plus quand je dois écrire son nom)

----------


## Hargn

> Merde ! Je donnerai bien ma mère pour savoir le secret du truc


Ouais pareil, je donnerai bien ta mère pour connaître l'astuce.

oO

----------


## Casque Noir

> Juste pour dire en passant,je fait de la magie (si,si,en club et tout et tout,membre de la FFAP (cherchez sur le net se que c'est)) depuis 5 ans,et se genre de chose,même si c'est compliqué a mettre en place,est super simple a comprendre et a trouver...
> 
> Nan,nan,insistez pas,je dirais rien...même pas  a* PASSE PARTOUT*


J'étais sur que c'était un nain. Par contre, il a de grand bras pour un nain.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Pfff... Ca fait bien longtemps qu'Herbert West maitrise ce tour...

----------


## Joolmax

Est ce que c'est Gabe Newell qui tranche le mec?

Ça m'étonnerait venant pas de lui. Surtout avec une tronçonneuse en plastique trop colorée.

----------


## Connard le Cannard

> J'étais sur que c'était un nain. Par contre, il a de grand bras pour un nain.


Un nain plus un cul de jatte sa doit faire sont mètre et des poussières

----------


## vanessabi

> Est ce que c'est Gabe Newell qui tranche le mec?
> 
> Ça m'étonnerait venant pas de lui. Surtout avec une tronçonneuse en plastique trop colorée.


  oh la la

----------

